
Stop pretending she had a chance, we all know Mayer was doomed - fforflo
https://www.linkedin.com/pulse/stop-pretending-she-had-chance-we-all-know-mayer-sandi-macpherson
======
paulddraper
Oh she was doomed alright, just like I would be doomed in the Olympic high
jump.

That doesn't mean I get to blame someone else though.

------
DrScump
Getting a $150 million severance is a definition of "doomed" with which I was
previously unfamiliar.

